# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] SIGMA APOLLO 16Z

## SHIELD

Πωλείται πίνακας 16 ζωνων Sigma apollo με πληκτρολογιο Led 16z με κουτι και μετασχηματιστή.

Τιμή 50 ευρώ.

----------

